# Fosters: Pancake & Waffle PUPPIES



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So these two brothers were found together, as "strays." They are 6-7 weeks old and rescues the shelter has contacted don't have available fosters so MINE. Pancake is the little one, Waffle is the big one.

<Pancake -- Waffle>









Pancake









Waffle









Pancake









Waffle in front, Pancake in back


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwwww. I love their names!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They are the cutest things ever! Hope they find good homes when the time is right.



jade5280 said:


> Awwwww. I love their names!


I know! They'd fit in well with Ham&Eggs and Biscuit. They'd just need to add bacon and sausage to complete their breakfast.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

They just melt my heart. Both of them are irresistible.



> They are the cutest things ever! Hope they find good homes when the time is right.


ahahaha. I love it.

(and now I'm hungry...)


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So sweet  

Does this mean you have five dogs in the house right now?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable. How is everyone getting along? You are a brave soul


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Just 4, Holly the husky went back to the shelter on Monday as her skin is nice and healthy now- a couple scabby spots but healing scabs, and most of her skin is pink and clear now.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The Puddle last night- they did go into the blankets in the crate, I have a large crate and pen setup. (Puppy Cuddle Puddle.)


















LOVE Kaytu here. Her tail! She loves these puppies and is soooo good with them. Denali is like a cranky Aunt who wanted the kids to stay in a hotel but she's not mean, just avoiding.



























Waffle whispering secrets


















Oh miss Nali, I thought you'd love having puppies!









Waffle- new green collar.









Pancake- new burgundy collar.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

These pics are too cute for words. Looks like fun!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm dying of cute. I can't even look at them without my face splitting into a dorky grin and my heart exploding. Right now they are napping. On the pee pads. I clipped nails today and trimmed the fur on the end of their weewees. Their current enrichment object is a paper grocery bag, they love it. I plan on putting in at least 2-3 new things per day that they can climb on and explore, to experience different surfaces and textures, some shredable like the bag.


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

man, I'm new to having dogs, but if I had to foster 2 that looked like that, it would be 24 hours before I called the shelter and said "uh, yeah, this is Vivek. These pooches aren't going anywhere. They're mine. Sod off. "


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The problem is that if I adopt a dog, then that dog MUST be well behaved and well trained (to my liking) before I can foster again. It's a rule I made that I will not budge on, it's part of making sure I don't take on more than I can handle have rules and boundaries to follow to I don't exhaust and stress myself beyond what I know I can handle. Saying "yes" to one puppy would mean saying "no" to possibly dozens of dogs that I could help over the next 1+ year of raising a puppy, I've fostered dogs that were at risk of being euthanized but I was able to help find them good homes. I'm not going to give time to a foster that my own dog needs, otherwise it gets messy quick. Plus, we're moving out of state back to Colorado next Spring and it's really not a good time to be thinking about adding more animals to the mix.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sibe said:


> The problem is that if I adopt a dog, then that dog MUST be well behaved and well trained (to my liking) before I can foster again. It's a rule I made that I will not budge on, it's part of making sure I don't take on more than I can handle have rules and boundaries to follow to I don't exhaust and stress myself beyond what I know I can handle. Saying "yes" to one puppy would mean saying "no" to possibly dozens of dogs that I could help over the next 1+ year of raising a puppy, I've fostered dogs that were at risk of being euthanized but I was able to help find them good homes. I'm not going to give time to a foster that my own dog needs, otherwise it gets messy quick. Plus, we're moving out of state back to Colorado next Spring and it's really not a good time to be thinking about adding more animals to the mix.


Oh, don't be so practical! There are puppies to be cuddled!

Actually, I completely understand where you're coming from in a greater good kind of way.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's absolutely tempting.. but a puppy doesn't stay little, it stays for 10-15 years. To put it in perspective, you could have a child in high school when it died if you (/partner) got pregnant next year.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those two are soo adorable!!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Waffle wearing Everest's jammies (the black cat).









A Pancake on a Waffle.









Pancake has a little overbite









How do you feel about having your paws cleaned in the tub? Well they smelled like poo. Actually I could see poo between your toes. Next time don't get poo in your toes and we can avoid this entire situation.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Waffle wearing Everest's jammies (the black cat).









A Pancake on a Waffle.









Pancake has a little overbite









How do you feel about having your paws cleaned in the tub? Well they smelled like poo. Actually I could see poo between your toes. Next time don't get poo in your toes and we can avoid this entire situation.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Zebulon is the embodiment of apathy. Letting Waffle chew his ear off, and at most only mild annoyance showing in his expression.









Pancake


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Waffle & Pancake live in deplorable conditions, huddled in a cardboard box, all their toys covered by packing paper, and a used pee pad yet to be replaced. The horror!

(Really they love sleeping in the box! The paper is something fun and new, it makes loud crinkly sounds and they can shred it and pull it around.)









Waffle & Pancake


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They have parvo.

Yesterday they didn't eat or drink very much, and same today. Today they were also very lethargic, no energy. Not perky playful puppies. I took them back to the shelter and Pancake tested positive for parvo so they're staying under watchful eyes to be treated. The vet told me that for this strain their survival rate has been 100% so I have guarded high hopes that Pancake and Waffle will be ok.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to the breakfast boys.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

fingers and toes crossed


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope they are ok. I'm glad the survival rate is so high. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Sending good thoughts. I love all of the pictures and how well the rest of your pack is tolerating them.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Just talked to medical at the shelter, Waffle and Pancake are doing great! They're already off pain meds, are more active, and are showing interest in food. No diarrhea. Looks like catching it so early has given them a great head start!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Just talked to medical at the shelter, Waffle and Pancake are doing great! They're already off pain meds, are more active, and are showing interest in food. No diarrhea. Looks like catching it so early has given them a great head start!!


SO happy to hear!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Just talked to medical at the shelter, Waffle and Pancake are doing great! They're already off pain meds, are more active, and are showing interest in food. No diarrhea. Looks like catching it so early has given them a great head start!!


Fabulous update!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Not out of the woods yet, but they're pushing through. Still pretty listless, but improving slowly.

I haven't been sleeping well.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I bet you haven't been sleeping! I'm so glad to hear they're doing better.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I got to visit Pancake and Waffle today! Suited up in protective gear and was able to hold them and play with them. They seem to be doing very well, they were playing and active, and seem to be eating ok. Poops are good, no diarrhea.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Visited them again today, didn't fully suit up as I just wanted to peek in on them for a moment. Just put booties on. I did take a few pics. Waffle is getting bigger! They were a little nervous of me until I did my kissy noise and they came running up to the bars. I miss my boys <3 I will be allowed to take them back on Saturday!!!!! That is, assuming a rescue is not planning to take them by then.



















Pancake


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

awww, pancake is just a teeny little thing. Glad to hear they get to come back to you (or to a rescue) by the weekend


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They're baaaaaaaaack! Super whiny and barky.

Pancake (we sanitized the collars I made)


















Waffle



















Kaytu missed her babies


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Glad to see them back with you. Kaytu looks happy to be mothering again


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have this "problem" where I'm taking millions of pictures. Ok not _millions_ but hundreds trying to get good pics of wiggle monsters.

Helps when they're sleeping. Waffle in green still, and tiny Pancake in red.









Waffle


















The Supervisor, ever watchful









Pancake is always on the move and so hard to get pics of



























Waffle, flossing with a downed palm tree









Chasing after momma Kaytu


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm so glad they're healthy and home with you. They are toooo cute! Are you SURE you aren't going to fail fostering?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I wonder if they think they are little huskies lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Rowdy said:


> I'm so glad they're healthy and home with you. They are toooo cute! Are you SURE you aren't going to fail fostering?


 Oh I'm very sure. They're very whiny and barky which is one of the things I cannot stand (everybody has something.. drool, fur, barking, jumping, pulling, being on furniture, chew toys on the carpet, things that may not bother most people but drive some up the walls). I'm not a terrier person in general, and I dunno what I'd do with such a tiny dog lol.

We're also moving out of state in April-ish back to Colorado and it's not a good time to adopt another dog.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They love their house. Sometimes they squish it and lay on top.









Last night was the first time I really let them run around the downstairs. Chasing ropes and balls, pestering the dogs, they had a blast.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Hilarious. Your dogs are so good with them. Not sure mine would be. I having two pups is funny to watch.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaytu is wonderful with them. Denali hates them.

Every morning I spend about half an hour just on the puppy pen. Pee pads have to be replaced usually 2-3 more times during the day, and mat is cleaned at least once more as well as spot cleaning. And they potty outside a lot too. Thank you, Science-fiction Diet for making food where at least 60% is indigestible filler that goes straight through.









Pancake likes to sleep like this on my lap, which is equal parts adorable and terrifying as he hangs off between my legs.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

My goodness, they're so cute! I'm glad they're doing well


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

No label for the husky spirit? lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The last couple days have been amazing. No waking half hour barking spree from Pancake in the morning. I can walk across the room without them whining. I can even go out of site! They're getting better about alone time too, less fussy about it. The noise is much reduced, and I'm so glad I was able to stick it out and not give attention for their demand barking. As eye-popping and brain exploding as it was it was worth it. They're so, so, SO much better at self soothing. Playing a lot more with toys and each other in the pen.

Today was photo shoot attempt day. Waffle in green, Pancake in red. Waffle first:


















I <3 his emo hair over his eye. He's so pensive. Brooding. haha


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

And Pancake. PANCAKE HOLD STILL.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

One more for today. This was December 7th, the day Pancake and Waffle arrived at the shelter. One of our staff members just tagged me in the photo


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

They are so darling, I want lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Tearing up packing paper https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101953136171443

They got booster shots today, and also dewormed since Pancake had wormy poop yesterday.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

And they're gone. I returned them this morning as we're leaving tomorrow for vacation. They went to an adoption event this evening, I heard there were lots of people looking but we're not sure if any were serious. They are the only two puppies available at the shelter right now, and will likely be getting fixed on Thursday regardless of adoption status so they'll be ready to go home asap. 

When I left them, they were playing in the office and two of the staff ladies were all in giggles and awws and dying of the cuteness that happens when Waffles bounces after toys. I told them Waffle has two speeds: Stopped and bouncing.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Only update I've seen from the rescue site about them was them going to a rescue event a couple weeks ago. No idea if they've been adopted or are still in foster.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I asked the rescue and both have been adopted  No surprise!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I asked the rescue and both have been adopted  No surprise!


Great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Wooh hoo. Way to go puppies.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

so cute!!!


----------

